# Yeti Ultimate = Head 1000?



## surfing_yeti (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a Yeti Ultimate frame (#U582) that is badged as a Head 1000. Does anyone have any info on Yeti making frames for other companies?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

That is neat.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't think they did.

Better chance that its a respray and decal job.


----------



## surfing_yeti (Sep 23, 2005)

The frame is Definitely not a respray and decal job. It was purchased by my brother in the early '90s and never built up. And if it was, why in the world would you choose Head decals?


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

True. Yeti made a frame for Head in early 90 for short time.

They supporse to come with matching color ACCU-TRAX.


----------



## surfing_yeti (Sep 23, 2005)

Thank you, alohachiimoku, I do have the matching ACCU-TRAX fork that goes with the frame!


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool. Will be right back gotta head to the bay and type in something new...


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

here are the catalogue scans of the Head / Yeti Bikes:



















Greetings,

Michael


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

I had a buddy who had one of those Head ultimates a few years ago. I could have had it for 100. I kept putting it off and he eventually moved to Colorado and I lost contact. I knew it was a real Yeti. I figured it was a contest special from Head. Now I know. And knowing is half the battle


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

Just wondering how come YETI didn't use the loop tail (just like ARC) on 1100 model.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

No $hit!? Well, you learn something new every day. I never would have guessed that.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Coolest tennis company pit bike I've ever seen.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

I remember being tempted years back, someone had Yeti 'Kokopelli's" for sale, a bike they said was built for the euro market? I don't think it had loop stays, which is why I stayed away..

Any info on that bike?

By the way, nice HEAD!!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

KDXdog said:


> I remember being tempted years back, someone had Yeti 'Kokopelli's" for sale, a bike they said was built for the euro market? I don't think it had loop stays, which is why I stayed away..
> 
> Any info on that bike?
> 
> By the way, nice HEAD!!


Yep. Kokopellis were marketed to the Euros. One available color (turq) and without loopstays. Just a way to get Yetis overseas and save on costs.


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

alohachiimoku said:


> Just wondering how come YETI didn't use the loop tail (just like ARC) on 1100 model.


It is not only missing the loop tail. The text is even more of a mystery.
1. "Developed By YETI For Downhill Racing Only" - So this is not an FRO, but an FDRO!?
2. Frame weighs 2.4 kg :eekster:
3. ... "is created from a blend of Easton Aluminum 7005 series tubing" ... :eekster::eekster:

So, this is a 2.4kg aluminum F.D.R.O.


----------



## kool maudit (Nov 27, 2007)

i really, really, _really_ want a yeti ultimate.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

I would say mid to late '91 before the move to Durango based on the sn, logo for the ad and the fact that Parker wanted no aluminum in his shop prior to the big blowup between he and FTW producing the "proto" ARC from CT's Easton tubes. In '91 only team members had ARC's and I believe that was later in the season.

That frame looks NOS. Very cool piece you have there.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> I would say mid to late '91 before the move to Durango based on the sn, logo for the ad and the fact that Parker wanted no aluminum in his shop prior to the big blowup between he and FTW producing the "proto" ARC from CT's Easton tubes. In '91 only team members had ARC's and I believe that was later in the season.
> 
> That frame looks NOS. Very cool piece you have there.


Johnny O had his at the first race of the season in 91. I remember him rolling up on his new aluminum Yeti quite vividly. That thing was hot.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Johnny O had his at the first race of the season in 91. I remember him rolling up on his new aluminum Yeti quite vividly. That thing was hot.


Cool, I went off the top of my head. I remember Mountain Larry racing a "last years" model in '92.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Johnny O had his at the first race of the season in 91. I remember him rolling up on his new aluminum Yeti quite vividly. That thing was hot.


This one? I wanted it so bad. Then I saw what the final product looked like and bought a Brave.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

I sold a Kokopelli frame about a year (or 2?) ago..I think someone here picked it up. It was repainted black....Who was that masked man?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

ckevlar said:


> This one? I wanted it so bad. Then I saw what the final product looked like and bought a Brave.


No, That's the proto I was talking about that got FTW walking papers and it took Zap to patch things up.

Edit: I remember O'Mara being a pretty big guy, so I don't think he rolled to the start on that one. I could be wrong.


----------



## curve (Jan 8, 2006)

*I guess ...*

... you mean this one - note the drop outs!


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

curve said:


> ... you mean this one - note the drop outs!


Hey, thanks for the picture curve. Yeah, that's still another FTW proto and not an ARC. The first proto had the same dropouts as your pic, but was also a smaller frame, had a welded front cable cluster with the cables running all the way to their desired locations through nylon tubing and had the seat pinch under the top tube and in front of the seat tube. Even the top of the seat tube was flush with the top tube. So Johnny was the test monkey, because off the top of my head, I still don't remember the ARCs at the beginning of the '91 season. FB, is that the bike you saw at the first race?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Hey, thanks for the picture curve. Yeah, that's still another FTW proto and not an ARC. The first proto had the same dropouts as your pic, but was also a smaller frame, had a welded front cable cluster with the cables running all the way to their desired locations through nylon tubing and had the seat pinch under the top tube and in front of the seat tube. Even the top of the seat tube was flush with the top tube. So Johnny was the test monkey, because off the top of my head, I still don't remember the ARCs at the beginning of the '91 season. FB, is that the bike you saw at the first race?


no, it was different. There is a pic of it around on the web and maybe on my hard drive. I'll see if I can find it.

Cool pic, though. Would like to see that whole garage!


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Yep. Kokopellis were marketed to the Euros. One available color (turq) and without loopstays. Just a way to get Yetis overseas and save on costs.


kokopellis deffo also came in yellow.

cool thread b.t.w :thumbsup:


----------



## supremate (Aug 4, 2009)

Fillet-brazed said:


> no, it was different. There is a pic of it around on the web and maybe on my hard drive. I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> Cool pic, though. Would like to see that whole garage!


Frank told me, that the original proto has been raced by Julie and later by Johnny O', too. Do you mean this picture, FB?


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

surfing_yeti said:


> I have a Yeti Ultimate frame (#U582) that is badged as a Head 1000. Does anyone have any info on Yeti making frames for other companies?


I think they made SOME of the Schwinn Homegrowns. I remember reading about it once, but can't find the link that identified which Homegrowns were Yetis and which were not. But it's out there in the ether.

I think FROs and Ultimates are awesome. Thanks for posting.

[Edit:
Here is the link I mentioned, If there are any Homegrown fans here. 

AD]


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

Austin Dave said:


> I think they made SOME of the Schwinn Homegrowns. I remember reading about it once, but can't find the link that identified which Homegrowns were Yetis and which were not.


^^^


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I love Fros and ultimates aswell.Like big bmx's and a little like the Firemans cruzers.I would singlespeed a fro and ride the ...... out of it.Probably one of my favourite bikes of all time.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Deuce Bigelow said:


> ^^^


 Yeah Can of worms indeed. I actually didn't even re-read the link. I read it once monthsa and that was plenty. It's confusing and I don't want an HG, so I'll save the brain space.


----------



## even (Dec 13, 2010)

Kokopelli dropouts are different. I had one, here it is....


----------



## willywilly (Mar 19, 2011)

that's a nice frame. build that sucker up!


----------



## JimJohnson (Jan 27, 2021)

Hey if you devcide to sell this frame let me know pls. thx


----------

